
Facebook Hackamonths recharge burned-out engineers - Apr. 27, 2011 - amahadik
http://money.cnn.com/2011/04/27/technology/facebook_hackamonth/index.htm?eref=mrss_igoogle_business
======
rick888
so to recharge burned-out engineers, you give them more work to do? I would
need a month of no coding or work to recharge.

